# toro shooting snow forward not out chute



## carsoncity (Jan 8, 2006)

Toro snowthrower keeps getting clogged, but will shoot the snow forward nicely, just not up the chute. It's only two years old. A few older models that we have went through the same snow no problem, so the snow isn't too heavy.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I bet the snow is heavy today.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

Single stage or two stage?


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

sounds like its time for new paddles


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Mine was doing that with the heavy wet and some stuff that was lighter when there wasn't enough of it. My is a couple seasons old and overall doesn't get much use so I wouldn't think the problem is the paddles. I used a shovel today it was bearable because I hope I'm done.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

jklawn&Plow;1271667 said:


> Mine was doing that with the heavy wet and some stuff that was lighter when there wasn't enough of it. My is a couple seasons old and overall doesn't get much use so I wouldn't think the problem is the paddles. I used a shovel today it was bearable because I hope I'm done.


Mines so old it doesn't have a chute, they designed it with directional fins on the front.... 
so yours is working the way they originally designed it to work.


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

jklawn&Plow;1271667 said:


> Mine was doing that with the heavy wet and some stuff that was lighter when there wasn't enough of it. My is a couple seasons old and overall doesn't get much use so I wouldn't think the problem is the paddles. I used a shovel today it was bearable because I hope I'm done.


you should have 0 space between the paddles and the housing.


----------



## rebelplow (Jan 30, 2008)

It sounds like your engine is firing on the exhaust cycle and exhausting on the fire cycle, causing it to shoot the snow straight *out*, instead of* up* the chute. I see it all the time. To remedy the situation, First  a cold one. Then slowly give the handle on the pull rope just a light pull until you feel it start to turn catch... then release the pull rope handle to let it go back in the housing. Now the timing is set again. Now, pull the rope as you normally do to get it started, and it should be good to go! Now you're a shadetree mechanic


----------



## carsoncity (Jan 8, 2006)

paddles are good, will try pulling the cord lightly, don't see how that will work though, so many problems with these , think the next one we buy will be a Honda


----------



## schrader (Dec 4, 2005)

Time for new paddles, Hondas are no better than the Toro's only difference is the price.


----------



## tntstinomite (Sep 16, 2010)

sounds like a bad belt


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

tntstinomite;1272047 said:


> sounds like a bad belt


Finaly someone said it!

This is most likely your issue.


----------

